# Lost both my kids



## edwardsdrew95

Lost my 30 year old son 06/16/2017 Lost my daughter 28 07/20/2018. 13 months apart


----------



## DownByTheRiver

edwardsdrew95 said:


> Lost my 30 year old son 06/16/2017 Lost my daughter 28 07/20/2018. 13 months apart


I'm so very sorry. Do you want to elaborate and tell us what happened? I do hope you have a support system of some type. Is their mother still in the picture. I'm sure she's devastated too. So you may need to turn to a counselor or the church or someone like that to help you talk about it all.


----------



## jonty30

edwardsdrew95 said:


> Lost my 30 year old son 06/16/2017 Lost my daughter 28 07/20/2018. 13 months apart


I'm sorry for your loss. 

How did they pass on?


----------



## Dictum Veritas

As a father, my heart breaks for you. Godspeed to you and your family. Are you in counselling?


----------



## MJJEAN

I am so sorry.

I lost my 18 year old son on July 19, 2019.

You aren't alone. Internet stranger hugs to you.


----------

